# 2005 Altima 2.5 Overheating Problem



## jram (Aug 16, 2015)

Whether driving or idling, once the AC is on, the temp gauge needle starts to creep up to the high end of normal range after 30-40 minutes. Once I turn the AC off the needle drops back down, but still not to where it typically rests. Additionally, even with the AC off, needle creeps up when driving over 70mph after 20 minutes at or around that speed. No problems with AC off with in town driving at lower speeds. Just had a flush and fill 5000 miles ago. Not sure it makes a difference but the AC doesn't blow real cold.I don't see as that has anything to do with the overheating issue. Before I take it into the shop are there any things I can do first though. Is there anything I can do before getting raped at the repair shop? Thanks


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

" Just had a flush and fill 5000 miles ago"

If overheating started after coolant service could be related to air or improper fill in system. 

Best to begin by verifying engine temp with scan tool. Is thermostat opening at correct temp and is cooling fan is turning on according to spec?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

probably a air pocket, raise the front of the car (ramps, jackstands etc) start the car with rad cap off, rev a little and the air usually works its way out


----------



## rigo120 (Aug 25, 2015)

Check that your cooling fans are spinning let it idle, reaching normal temp the fan should kick on if the needle goes over normal temps before the fans even turn on then most likely your fans aren't kicking on
check the fuses. If fuses check out ok try jump starting the fan motors


----------

